

Show HN: Pure CSS Batman minion - kiraken
http://codepen.io/kiraken/pen/PqKgmg

======
OliverLassen
Nice work! :) It can also be another creature.. :) hehe;
[http://codepen.io/anon/pen/pJWwLB](http://codepen.io/anon/pen/pJWwLB)

~~~
kiraken
What kind of ungodly abomination is that? JK pretty good mate

------
ugspider
Can I use it on my site?

~~~
kiraken
Surething. Can't see why not! Just make sure to credit me.

~~~
ugspider
Obviously. Thanks

~~~
kiraken
Enjoy buddy. And leave a link, i'd love to visit your site :)

